# manips, linearts, pixels, etc..



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

oh i would love if you could make me one! be creative and you can use which ever pictures work best. his name is Jumping Jellybean


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummmm... all of the above?? Your work is fantastic!!

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/

Anything would be amazing!!

If you want to do a dog...
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Puppy/

Thanks in advance if you choose Denny or Remi!

Info:
Horse: Copper & Chrome (stable name Denny)
Dog: Remmington (Remmi)

THANKS!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Haha, you have really become my best friend, lol. Let me did up some pictures. And I really love the all the pictures you have done. 

Okay, so this one, the coloring aint' too good.









Here is a picture of the opposite direction.









Not sure if the saddle will interfere.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I really LOVE this picture, hope they are an okay size for you.









So his name is "SCOUT" but his registered name is "A Colorless Coosa"
My favorite colors for him are blue and green, just like the backgrounds on your 3rd and 4th pictures.

OMG, I just really love when you add a different background also. Do you think that would be possible with these pictures I provided? I sure hope so. I really love your lineart colorings. If you do him can you leave out that stupid scar on his hip, lol. He just did that a week ago, haha. Thanks so much.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^^OH and if you need bigger sized pictures I do have them, just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sure no problem 
Thank you xD

Would you like a collage style picture, or a manipulation with just one horse?

Ohh! I got an idea!
I can have one full body picture of your horse, and use a background, do some blending/colouring/lighting, then, in the sky, I can have faded pictures of your horse and dog!

Also, I could have your dog in the picture as well.. maybe standing next to your horse, or maybe the reflections in a pond?

haha, im just brainstorimg here 

By the way, your dog is adorable!! <3
You horse is gorgeous!!

Would you just like a big picture? I can make you an avatar, and a signature if you're interested


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

APHA MOMMA-- hehe  of course I will make you one! I really appreciate you helping me out <3

Yeah, I can make a manip for you 
I also might be able to make a sketch.. I will play around with your pictures, and see what I come up with ;]


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Yah I TRULY love the manips, and the sketches are ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! Maybe when I get some different pictures you could do a collage, I just don't want to ask for too much right now as I know you will have tons of requests. Haha.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

haha thank you 
actually, i didn't draw the horses, but I colored them 
I can draw them too though if you wanted xD

haha, i will do anything for ya! Sure, I will make you one of everything! xD


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

They are amazing!!!
You can do whatever you want with any of these if you like.
The first horses name is shadow and the second is misty.

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures129-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures030.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures129.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/232.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures012.jpg


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> Sure no problem
> Thank you xD
> 
> Would you like a collage style picture, or a manipulation with just one horse?
> ...


 
Oh wow.... I didn't know you could do all that stuff!! LOL I'm stuck with the very basics in photoediting... 
I would LOVE to see anything you could do with my photos, if you could put Denny (horse) and Remmi (dog) together in one manip that would be super awesome. If you have time and want to fiddle around with multiple manips I won't complain one bit. 
I guess I might want bigger so I can put it as my desktop background but I certainly don't need it too terribly big; I think photos look really neat surrounded by black on the desktop. Anyways, I'm rambling... if I could have a big ish image that I could look at on my desktop and be able to crop/resize it to avvy/siggy size? I'm just brainstorming...
I'm really truly blown away by your work, it really is stunning. I can't wait to see what you do with my pictures!
I would be super apreciative of anything you decide to do with them... I can't wait to see what you come up with!

Let me know if you need bigger pictures. I have all pictures (except the winter photoshoot) in larger sizes


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i know this is random 
but do u go on horsland?
coz it looks like u do , bythe way u have done your edit?

LOL!
x


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt -- sure, no problem 
I really need the practice, and your horse is gorgeous!
Do you have a larger size in the one where he is galloping on the beach?

thanks 

And, no, I play on equintium a bit..


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

I WOULD LOVES ONE OF MY HORSEEE. I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PICTURE I CAN UPLOAD, SO I WIL DO A COUPLE.
MY NAMES JADE WOOD AND THE HORSES NAME IS APACHE, HER COMPETITION NAME IS. 'A MISSING COLOUR' AND MY COLOURS ARE GREY AND PINK IF THAT HELPS AT ALL.
SORRY FOR BAD POSITION HAVE DOGGY KNESSS, LMAOO.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> JustDressageIt -- sure, no problem
> I really need the practice, and your horse is gorgeous!
> Do you have a larger size in the one where he is galloping on the beach?
> 
> ...


Which beach image?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

jadeewood -- I will get started once I'm finished the other manips 
By the way, beautiful horse! I <3 paints

JustDressageIt-- actually, thats alright, I don't need it anymore ;]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

> jadeewood -- I will get started once I'm finished the other manips
> By the way, beautiful horse! I <3 paints


thanks i do tooo.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jumping JellyBean = here is yours  This is my first collage ever, so thats why its really bad 

But, anyways, hope you like it! I can make you a manip, if you want, once I'm done other orders xD










I am working on everyone elses as well


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Could you make me one (or more ?! Her name is Sheena (showname Vanillabean) Dont care what you want to make it into but i LOVE the first 2 and collages


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You are amazing! Could you make me a picture of Romeo?

































































Thank you so much!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

awwhhh your guys' ponies are soo cute! xD

Of course I can make you one 
And, thanks xD


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*still can't wait*


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

xD yours is next


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OOH! I can't wait!!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Yah I bet your are gonna make Scout look GOOD!!  That collage was BEAUTIFUL by the way.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks <3
And, oh yes! he is gorgeous already xD 
The digital art is coming along real nicely


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, I'd love one! Your work is wonderful! I'd love one of the digital art photos...


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt -- here is yours 









Hope you like it ^-^


RoCru -- sure! Once I'm done everyone else's I will make yours 
Your horse is very pretty!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt -- Mwuahaha, i just had to make you another one! haha
I love making collages xD they are soo fun!

Here ya go:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

We have been talking via PM as you well know, but I just have to extend my deepest, most sincere thank you to you on here as well. How you have portrayed Denny just made my heart explode with joy. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

when you do my coloured, you can mae aythingou want and evertyhing you do lmaoo, i love your work so much, i just cant get enough of it, im so excitted to see your work.


----------

